# Here’s how to get fit in South Tyneside for 2017



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Council bosses say they are all geared up to help people in South Tyneside get fit in 2017. 

They say the borough’s sports centres - Haven Point and Temple Park Centre in South Shields, Hebburn Central, Jarrow Community Pool, Monkton Stadium and Jarrow Hub - have everything people need to get in shape. 

There is also a programme of free exercise and activities - which are suitable for all abilities and those who are new to exercise - for women aged 20 to 45 as part of the Let’s Do This Campaign. 

The council is taking part in the campaign in conjunction with the National Charity Partnership, which is a partnership between Diabetes UK, the British Heart Foundation (BHF) and Tesco.

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/here-s-how-to-get-fit-in-south-tyneside-for-2017-1-8314988


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

The stupid ---------. I recently went to Temple park about 4m from my home. I decided to go on my bike.  Guess what know where to put it ! I just go for a ride instead !   Happy now . The stupid council spent £17 million on making road next to Temple park a bus lane taking a car lane away. THATS going forward is it ?  MAD.


----------

